# Barn Yard 78 B210 basket case



## 1978datsunb210gx (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok so I received a 78 B210 GX basket case and a 79 210 parts carcass
so far I've had to redo the drive line and suspension including swapping one A14 for the other, I've got it to the point where I need to rewire just about the whole vehicle and the engine vacuum lines from scratch. I have the Chilton's guide for the vehicle but not enough knowledge or experience to apply it. I am not completely new to automotive repair however my predominate experience is with older fords. I have fallen in love with this little old car and dream of the day i have it up and running as my daily driver. Any info or advice or photos you can share with me would be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance.
Sincerely, Brian


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Craigslist and ebay are good places to find engine compartment pictures. Make sure to search completed listings on ebay as well.


----------

